# Europa Universalis 3: failed to creat a graphics device



## totaldutchacess (Oct 9, 2007)

I have downloaded a demo of Europa universalis 3, a game much like Medival. Unfortunately, I have installed it but whenever i try to play it, a message comes:
ERROR
FAILED TO CREATE GRAPHICS DEVICE
EXITING
Its an awesome game
help me out please, what should i do?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

list your full system specs,also have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.


----------



## totaldutchacess (Oct 9, 2007)

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/9/2007, 22:26:55
Machine name: OM-G12XZZFX7UM7
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D915GAV_
BIOS: BIOS Date: 01/28/05 08:09:47 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 502MB RAM
Page File: 502MB used, 725MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
Card name: Intel(R) 82915G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82915G Express Chipset Controller
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_41568086&REV_04
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (16 bit) (60Hz)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your computer does it have integrated graphics.Intel(R) 82915G < what you have listed there if it only has that as video,and no dedicated video card.id say the integrated graphics is most likely the problem.


----------



## totaldutchacess (Oct 9, 2007)

So what can i do?
im updating my Pc in a months time. Should i purchase some new hardware?
if i need an update then where can i download it?


----------



## starchaos (Mar 13, 2008)

I have an Intel GMA controller (integrated graphics controller with software emulation of the normal hardware support requirements for the DirectX 9.0 library needed to run EU3). Will I be able to play the game?

At present, no. Intel’s software emulation does not correctly handle the graphics commands used by EU3, but the developers are working hard to find a solution that will allow you to run the game on a computer that has the Intel chipset (most commonly found in laptops). We will post a special notice if a solution is found that allows customers to play the game with this hardware. A more detailed discussion about this (and other) graphics issue can be found in posts further down in this thread.

http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/showthread.php?t=233095

Just incase anyone else; "like myself" has this question.


----------

